# Sữa cải thiện vóc dáng



## Thảo Hoàng (26/2/21)

Lúc bé mới sinh bị thiếu tháng, bé nhà e nhìn như cục bột ấy, bé tí, còi dí lại. Hơn 3 tuổi một tí mà người vẫn đẹn hết cả vào. Bố mẹ cháu sợ cháu ốm yếu nên có tham khảo thêm dòng sữa tăng cân và hỗ trợ bé biếng ăn Kid Essentials. Trộm vía con h 4 tuổi mà ăn uống tốt lắm ạ. Bố mẹ cháu cũng phấn khởi, cháu đang từ từ cải thiện vóc dáng, cân nặng và cũng nhanh nhẹn và hiếu động hơn mọi người ạ. Thực sự mừng lắm luôn.


----------



## Hoài Thương (26/2/21)

KE này hỗ trợ bé biếng ăn à mẹ nó ơi


----------



## Thảo Trần (26/2/21)

Hoài Thương nói:


> KE này hỗ trợ bé biếng ăn à mẹ nó ơi


Đúng rồi đó mom ơi. thành phần sữa này đều chiết xuất từ thực vật cao cấp như dầu hướng dương, dầu hạt cải, đặc biệt chất béo MCT hấp thu rất nhanh, hỗ trợ cho bé tăng cân rất tốt


----------



## Hoài Thương (26/2/21)

Thảo Trần nói:


> Đúng rồi đó mom ơi. thành phần sữa này đều chiết xuất từ thực vật cao cấp như dầu hướng dương, dầu hạt cải, đặc biệt chất béo MCT hấp thu rất nhanh, hỗ trợ cho bé tăng cân rất tốt


Chị cho con uống lâu chưa ạ


----------



## Thảo Trần (26/2/21)

Hoài Thương nói:


> Chị cho con uống lâu chưa ạ


Bé mình 2t là mình cho con uống sữa này rồi


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (26/2/21)

Sữa này cho bé mấy tuổi vậy ạ


----------



## Oanh Tran (26/2/21)

Hồng Mai Nguyễn nói:


> Sữa này cho bé mấy tuổi vậy ạ


Dòng này từ 1-10t đó mom, tùy vào độ tuổi của con mình chọn sữa nè


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (26/2/21)

Oanh Tran nói:


> Dòng này từ 1-10t đó mom, tùy vào độ tuổi của con mình chọn sữa nè


Con e 2t r, mà sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng chứ mom nhỉ


----------



## Oanh Tran (26/2/21)

Hồng Mai Nguyễn nói:


> Con e 2t r, mà sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng chứ mom nhỉ


Sữa có bổ sung đạm whey hỗ trợ phát triển tốt cho con đó mom


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le (26/2/21)

Trộm vía con mom nhỉ, đợt bé e cũng gầy nhom đi, ốm suốt, đi khám bs khuyên uống sữa này, về thấy con ăn uống ngon hơn mà ít ốm vặt lại luôn đó


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (26/2/21)

Sữa này dễ uống k vậy các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## Phượng Vũ (26/2/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Sữa này dễ uống k vậy các mẹ nhỉ


Mình thấy sữa này dễ uống, thơm vị vani ấy, con mình thích uống sữa này


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (26/2/21)

Phượng Vũ nói:


> Mình thấy sữa này dễ uống, thơm vị vani ấy, con mình thích uống sữa này


Có ngọt k vậy mom


----------



## Phượng Vũ (26/2/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Có ngọt k vậy mom


Sữa này có vị dịu, k ngọt như mấy loại khác đâu


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (26/2/21)

Phượng Vũ nói:


> Sữa này có vị dịu, k ngọt như mấy loại khác đâu


Ổn nhỉ, chắc đợt này đổi sữa này cho con xem sao


----------



## Kiều Trang (26/2/21)

KE hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con k mn


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (26/2/21)

Kiều Trang nói:


> KE hỗ trợ tăng cân cho con k mn


Tăng cân cho con ổn định đó, sữa có  27 loại vitamin cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ giúp trẻ ăn ngon và lên cân nha chị


----------



## Kiều Trang (26/2/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> Tăng cân cho con ổn định đó, sữa có  27 loại vitamin cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ giúp trẻ ăn ngon và lên cân nha chị


Con mình 3t rồi mà cứ gầy nhom, thấp bé hơn các bạn cùng tuổi nên thấy lo quá


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (26/2/21)

Kiều Trang nói:


> Con mình 3t rồi mà cứ gầy nhom, thấp bé hơn các bạn cùng tuổi nên thấy lo quá


Thế thì đổi sang KE cho con xem sao chị ạ, chứ để qua gian đoạn là con chậm lớn đó chị


----------



## Kiều Trang (26/2/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> Thế thì đổi sang KE cho con xem sao chị ạ, chứ để qua gian đoạn là con chậm lớn đó chị


Cảm ơn e nha,chắc đợt này chị cho con uống sữa này xem


----------



## hien nguyen (26/2/21)

KE tốt mà, nhiều chất dinh dưỡng hỗ trợ phát triển toàn diện cho con


----------



## đỗ vân anh (27/2/21)

Sữa này có tăng chiều cao cho con k vậy các mẹ


----------



## Vong Tiện (27/2/21)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Sữa này có tăng chiều cao cho con k vậy các mẹ


Mình thấy KE tốt nhất luôn đấy, sữa có các khoáng chất như canxi, phốt pho kết hợp với vitamin D3 hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao cho con tối đa


----------



## đỗ vân anh (27/2/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Mình thấy KE tốt nhất luôn đấy, sữa có các khoáng chất như canxi, phốt pho kết hợp với vitamin D3 hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao cho con tối đa


Bé mấy tuổi r chị


----------



## Vong Tiện (27/2/21)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Bé mấy tuổi r chị


Con mình 5t r nè, cho con uống lâu nay, con cao hơn nh so với các bạn cùng tuổi í


----------



## đỗ vân anh (27/2/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Con mình 5t r nè, cho con uống lâu nay, con cao hơn nh so với các bạn cùng tuổi í


Ưng nhỉ, kiểu này cũng phải cho con uống sữa này, ko để con lùn như mẹ đc


----------



## Hà Thy (27/2/21)

KE này mua ở đâu đảm bảo vậy mn


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (27/2/21)

Hà Thy nói:


> KE này mua ở đâu đảm bảo vậy mn


Mình mua ở bibomart nè, chính hãng nên yên tâm à


----------



## Hà Thy (27/2/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Mình mua ở bibomart nè, chính hãng nên yên tâm à


Cảm ơn chị nha, thế để e tìm mua cho con luôn


----------



## Ngọc Lê (27/2/21)

Cho con uống sữa này thường xuyên đc k các mẹ


----------



## Kim Liên (27/2/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Cho con uống sữa này thường xuyên đc k các mẹ


Sữa ngày thay thế đc bữa ăn hằng ngày luôn mà, cho con uống thường xuyên đc mà


----------



## Ngọc Lê (27/2/21)

Kim Liên nói:


> Sữa ngày thay thế đc bữa ăn hằng ngày luôn mà, cho con uống thường xuyên đc mà


Chị cho bé ngày uống mấy ly


----------



## Kim Liên (27/2/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Chị cho bé ngày uống mấy ly


Mình cho con uống ngày 2 ly, bổ sung thêm cháo dinh dưỡng cho con nữa, là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng nha mom


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (27/2/21)

Đúng rồi, đợt giờ e cũng đang cho con uống KE này nè, trộm vía con ít ốm vặt lại luôn


----------



## Hà Thông (27/2/21)

Có dòng nào hỗ trợ phát triển trí não và thị lực cho con k mn nhỉ


----------



## nga Lê Thị (27/2/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Có dòng nào hỗ trợ phát triển trí não và thị lực cho con k mn nhỉ


KE này tốt đó chị, thành phần có chứa, vitamin A, Taurin, Cholin, vitamin B12, duy trì phát triển hệ thần kinh khỏe mạnh, giúp trí não trẻ phát triển toàn diện


----------



## Hà Thông (27/2/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> KE này tốt đó chị, thành phần có chứa, vitamin A, Taurin, Cholin, vitamin B12, duy trì phát triển hệ thần kinh khỏe mạnh, giúp trí não trẻ phát triển toàn diện


Ổn nhỉ, đợt giờ e cũng tìm hiểu nh dòng mà chưa ưng đc dòng nào


----------



## nga Lê Thị (27/2/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Ổn nhỉ, đợt giờ e cũng tìm hiểu nh dòng mà chưa ưng đc dòng nào


Ừa giờ cho con uống gì cũng nên tìm hiểu kĩ mom ạ, đợt đổi sữa cho con mình cũng tim hiểu kĩ lắm


----------



## Hà Thông (27/2/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Ừa giờ cho con uống gì cũng nên tìm hiểu kĩ mom ạ, đợt đổi sữa cho con mình cũng tim hiểu kĩ lắm


Cảm ơn mom nh nha,để e tìm hiểu thêm, đổi sang loại này cho con


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (27/2/21)

Đợt giờ e cũng đang cho con uống KE này, trộm vía con thích uống sữa này nữa


----------



## Trang Lê (27/2/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Đợt giờ e cũng đang cho con uống KE này, trộm vía con thích uống sữa này nữa


Sữa này đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, mà cũng dễ uống nên các bé thấy bé nào cũng thích


----------



## linhlye (16/4/21)

Sữa này cho bé mấy tuổi vậy ạ


----------

